# Cheap foods



## jackchambers (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi there im currently an apprentice engineer so money is a bit tight. I am now bulking through the winter and currently have not a bad diet however at times i run out of "good foods" so need to know what cheaper options there are for bulking. Bit unrelated, but do people train abs through the bulking period and what sort of fat percentage are people when they are bulking? Please get back to me with your opinions. Any help will be much appreciated


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

eggs mate-everything you need


----------



## jackchambers (Aug 21, 2011)

whats the best way to have them. I been told that bread is quite bad for you so i dont really know what to do with them. At the moment ill have 2 eggs scrambled just in a bowl and gets a bit boring


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

A tub of quark everyday !

78p

28g of Protein


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Just ask yourself, why wouldn't you train your abs.. you should be training all muscles in the body irreverent if you want to gain muscle, lose fat or a combination of the two.


----------



## jackchambers (Aug 21, 2011)

whats that mate?


----------



## jackchambers (Aug 21, 2011)

yes nick i agree its just me being lazy i think lol. Its just upsetting training abs when bulking as you gain bit of extra fat and seems to hide them :cursing:


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

I recently got a 1.7kg tub of Tuna from Bookers for £6.19 inc VAT

10kg Box of Chicken Breast - £40.00

30 Large Eggs - £2.60

You just gotta shop about for a good deal, but its possible!


----------



## jackchambers (Aug 21, 2011)

is that a cash and carry if so how did you manage to shop there?


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Bookers is yeah. You need to be a registered Charity or business. Family have a Ltd company. I've heard of a few people setting up little Ltd. businesses for pennies and getting a card with Bookers etc. Or place you work for may help you out?


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

jackchambers said:


> whats that mate?


Was that for me mate.... Quark?

This is quark - http://www.mysupermarket.co.uk/asda-compare-prices/Cheese/Golden_Acre_Quark_250g.html


----------



## JamStyle (Jul 15, 2010)

Cottage Cheese (morrisons) - 50p


----------



## scout (Feb 27, 2008)

240g packet of cooked chicken - £1.89 @ tesco


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

chicken, eggs, milk is pretty cheap too, I'd always buy bulk chicken because theres so much you can do with it!


----------



## jackchambers (Aug 21, 2011)

cheers for all the advice ill keep a lookout for some cheap chicken. I got loads of eggs just need to know what to do with them. Do people eat bread because i have cut it out of my diet so dont know how to eat the eggs. I think ill just stick to scrambling them as its easy and quick


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2011)

jackchambers said:


> cheers for all the advice ill keep a lookout for some cheap chicken. I got loads of eggs just need to know what to do with them. Do people eat bread because i have cut it out of my diet so dont know how to eat the eggs. I think ill just stick to scrambling them as its easy and quick


Omelettes - throw in all sorts.

Poached eggs - well nice will olive oil

Boiled - OLD SKOOL 

Eggs can go far, just add some imagination buddy.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

jackchambers said:


> cheers for all the advice ill keep a lookout for some cheap chicken. I got loads of eggs just need to know what to do with them. Do people eat bread because i have cut it out of my diet so dont know how to eat the eggs. I think ill just stick to scrambling them as its easy and quick


 bagels are great mate


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

scout said:


> 240g packet of cooked chicken - £1.89 @ tesco


I have 2 of these for second breakfast


----------



## massiccio (Nov 17, 2010)

BB is an ar form, so is shopping on the cheap

need access to the major supermarkets, and a good memory

Some supermarkets do weekly offer, if you haver a good freezer youy can stock up on half price meat.

Same for canned food like tuna, or not perishable's. Stock up when on offer.

then it's an easy game.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Baked potato - 30p

Tin of tuna - £1

Tin of baked beans - 38p

Grated cheese - 20p

All together a decent bulking meal (go low salt on the beans if you must)


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

My fav cheap foods...

Eggs

Oats

Quinoa

Tuna

Chicken

Most of these you can get cheaply from any supermarket.


----------



## Driven Sports (Jul 15, 2011)

JamStyle said:


> Cottage Cheese (morrisons) - 50p


Yup, my suggestion also. Can be made into a sweet pudding with fruit and yogurt too.


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Cottage cheese is under 50p from morrisons! Tuna is the same from morrisons under 50p

I go to morrisons after 8pm a few times a week and buy all the discounted cooked chickens for less than a pound.


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

jackchambers said:


> cheers for all the advice ill keep a lookout for some cheap chicken. I got loads of eggs just need to know what to do with them. Do people eat bread because i have cut it out of my diet so dont know how to eat the eggs. I think ill just stick to scrambling them as its easy and quick


wholemeal bread is great


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Eggs fried in EVOO/Coconut oil

7-9g protein per egg, I'm on a tight budget myself and i have 10-12 of these a day 90g pro, pretty cheap aswell


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

eggs, some brands of tuna depending, or at least it used to be.

Wholemeal brad, minced beef.

Inflation is occuring.

But why I ask, its starting to really fcuk me off l8ly not surprised people all over europe are rioting and I got it easier than them


----------

